# picutres of table with 2x2 legs?



## mnorusis (Oct 17, 2009)

I've designed a set of end tables and a coffee table that will have legs that are 2"x2" in thickness.

Last night I milled the walnut for the legs (man what a great purchase that jointer was), and now that I have all of the leg pieces to their correct thickness, I'm concerned they might be a bit "beefy".

If anyone has pictures of a project of a table that has 2×2 legs, I'd love to see them to get some perspective.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

tables comes in many sizes and shapes - just like legs. a 2×2 leg is never too small, nor always too big - it really depends on the complete design and look of the entire table.

what are the dimensions of your table? what is the thickness of it's top? THOSE will be the deciding factor if the legs match.

I highly recommend googling "golden ratio" "golden rule" in regard to furniture design.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Mike: I built a couple of end tables a few years back out of oak. One is a larger and one a smaller table. We use them in our sunroom. The larger one is about 20" high, and 16 " wide w/ 2" square legs. Maybe this will help. I'll post a couple of pixs for you to look at. Hope these help.

http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu73/RickDennington/100_0833.jpg
http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu73/RickDennington/100_0835.jpg
http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu73/RickDennington/100_0834.jpg


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

IMO, long skinny things from table legs to rifle barrels are more aesthetically pleasing with a little taper.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd rather have beefy legs than skinny legs. Have you thought about tapering them to lighten them up?


----------



## mnorusis (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the pics guys, I appreciate it.

I've though about tapering it, but I just dont know…I'm still at the "scared to screw things up" stage.

I should have the aprons (or is it stringers, still trying to figure that out), milled in the next few days. Once I've done that, I'll be able to dry fit it all together and take a step back and look.


----------

